# NEF Handi rifle



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Had a NEF Hadi rifle "survivor" in .308 fall into my hands a couple of week ago. Haven't had time to shoot it yet and am still getting the copper fouling out of it.
Anyone have experience with one of these?
If it shoots OK I can pick it up for a song.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

It'll shoot better than the one you don't have. Seth


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Some are very accurate.
The recoil will be more than most bolt guns.
Overall length will be shorter though compared to other types with the same barrel length.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have the 308 but yes I like the NEF I have.
they make for a very handy length and 308 is such a handy round.
I am not much of a fan of the survivor stock , to me it is a short handi rifle it should be quick to thumb back that hammer as you are bringing it to the shoulder and run with a peep rear post front for a quick handling . light , short,gun. 

I have seen customized NEF that are very accurate and mine is good although I do run a peep and post so I don't really shoot for tiny groups at range with it but I have taken a few deer with it.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Had one in .223 for a few years as a brush gun for deer and hogs. Once I got a buddy of mine to help me get the forearm to fit right (it was loose from the start and wouldn't tighten up), I really enjoyed it. Finally gave it to another friend for his daughter to use as her first gun, after I'd probably put 1000+ rounds through it. She used it for a couple years (and killed three deer and a bunch of hogs with it) and now his youngest daughter has it for her first deer gun.

I think I gave $125 for it used...I'd say it was worth it!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Have one in 308 that I have not shot.
Also have one in 223 that is a killer, can't miss with it.
Love the 223, but have not got around to the 308.
Right now am hung up on Rossi lever actions.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

This thing has a nondiscript 3x9 scope on it and I figure if it shoots sort of OK I'll offer the guy $100 for it.
Then I'll start working on some reloads to bring out the best in it.
My wife wasn't too happy when I walked in the door with it. Between myself and my son we have developed quite a collection. But I told her the money was already set aside in my "gun" fund so don't worry about it. I do like the short actions and want to add a .308 and also a .338 federal too. If anything this will give me an excuse to pick up the dies I need for a more serious rifle later on.
I am very impressed with my sons Weatherby Vanguard II. I would not mind owning a couple of them.
Everything I have read on the Handi rifle is either up or down. Some shoot well and other are garbage. I guess the range will tell.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am currently looking for one in ,308, to customize. Cut barrel to sixteen inches, thread for a suppressor. With my subsonic hand loads, it would be very quiet, break down and fit in a small pack. I think this would be a very handy rifle, for pest control and foraging.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> I am currently looking for one in ,308, to customize. Cut barrel to sixteen inches, thread for a suppressor. With my subsonic hand loads, it would be very quiet, break down and fit in a small pack. I think this would be a very handy rifle, for pest control and foraging.


I wish I’d bought one of the H&R .300 BOs when they were out, for exactly that reason. They were already 16”, threaded, and included a pic rail for a low-power optic. If I ever see another one, I will probably buy it on the spot.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I wish I’d bought one of the H&R .300 BOs when they were out, for exactly that reason. They were already 16”, threaded, and included a pic rail for a low-power optic. If I ever see another one, I will probably buy it on the spot.


If you find two of them let me know. The pawn shops used to be full of them, but I haven't seen one in a year.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

at this point it might almost be easier to build a 16 inch upper with a on/off/suppressed gas block it will be about 4 inches longer than the NEF but run as quiet and be faster follow up if you want it to be. 

with the stock collapsed it would be the same length as the NEF or very close


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> at this point it might almost be easier to build a 16 inch upper with a on/off/suppressed gas block it will be about 4 inches longer than the NEF but run as quiet and be faster follow up if you want it to be.
> 
> with the stock collapsed it would be the same length as the NEF or very close


Not really.

The .300 BO handi rifle had a 12” LOP, so you’d only gain about 1” with an M4 stock, but the action length difference is closer to 6-7” longer on the AR, so you’d be picking up 5-6” even with the stock fully collapsed.

Then there’s the fact that the AR would weigh about 50% more, and cost almost twice as much... and have about 500% more moving parts.

Besides, if you’re running it with a closed orifice, you’d have to run the charging handle to reload. I’m not sure that would be much, if at all quicker than reloading a Handi Rifle.

If I wanted a manual repeater to do that job, I think I’d start with one of those CZ mini-Mauser actions before I’d try working around the port-pop of an AR- but, then, that would be heavier and more expensive than a Handi Rifle, too. 

It really is a shame that H&R quit making them. They really do have their place in the gun rack.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

....hmmmm...

Mini-Mauser action (never assembled as a rifle), a 10-12” lightweight barrel, just heavy enough to minimize POI shift under the weight of the can, and a minimalist aluminum chassis with a pistol brace.

ACOG or 1-4x optic. 


Now, that might be just the ticket.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

measuring one of my 16 inch barrel AR it is 31 1/2 inches to the end of the threads 

giving a collapsed stock on an ar 16 inch barrel 31 1/2 and 7 pounds even

the 300bo handi is listed with a 16.1 inch barrel at 30 inches even. and 5 pounds even

now it might not be the highest quality but bear creek has 180 dollar complete 300 blackout uppers PSA has 119 dollar complete lowers that adds up to 300 dollars.
for $209 bear creek has a side charger that would have to be faster than handling loose ammo especially if wearing gloves.

the last handi in 300bo I saw was $350 new on the shelf a few years back

this was assuming you didn't already have a lower that could be reused 

length , 1 1/2 inches difference 
cost the specialized gas block is expensive if a person was looking for manual operation only it wouldn't cost much just to make it manual only.
weight , yes definitely more 
yes more moving parts.

I just bring the AR up as an option because the parts are so easy to mix and match and available , I went 300bo AR pistol because it was easier and more available to build to get around shotgun and pistol only local hunting ordinance than any other build I priced. the recoil is also almost non existent making it work for my dad who is busted up back, neck and shoulder and very recoil sensitive he has taken 2 deer in the last 2 years I can't remember the last time he took a deer with his shotgun maybe 8 years and he was not good with the 357 revolver he tried and it hurt his finger amputation when fired. 
with his new hip he walks fine with the AR pistol slung cross body weight right at 7.5 with optic is well distributed on a wide sling , his operates semi auto but both deer have fallen to a single round to the neck.

but like anything the lighter you go the more it costs Ar's can be lighter but it costs a bunch more.


I do think your onto something with the mini Mauser as a better choice , it will cost more but would be a sweet setup.

if you stayed 16 inch barrel but ran a side folder stock if you could find one you would be really close to 26 inches and it could stay a rifle although it is probably easier to go pistol brace than find a quality side folder for a howa


----------

